# Spawn non red male with green female



## Jered (Mar 23, 2005)

I was jsut wondering if spawning a non red male with a green female is a dumb idea. I am not sure what I would get out of it. I guess I can just try and see but I don't want to waste my time. I also have a pair of non reds. The male is a really nice yellow but has some black scales starting to show. The female is his sister but is more pale. If I spawn the non reds can I get reds or will I get 100% yellow? Thanks for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

If you have a red breed with a non red then the entire spawn should be red, but a bro-sis cross from the spawn will get you 25% yellow and the rest red because non red is recessive. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jered (Mar 23, 2005)

Awesome thanks...
About the black scales. I guess this is probably some black or blue genes in there. How can I clean these out? I read that if I breed this male with a cambodian female that it will help wash the black out but may make the yellow more pale. Is this true? Any other ways to get rid of this other than selective line breeding (Just for educational purposes)?


----------



## helen623 (Apr 6, 2005)

I hadn't heard that thing about the cambodian, but the only way I've been able to reduce black scales is selective breeding. But if your fish has black edges along all its scales, then its a pattern type called "pineapple" and not necessarily undesireable. (depending on what you're going for) Here's my yellow pair. Both have partial black scales but alot less than their parents.


----------



## Jered (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info. Nice fish too. Here are some pics of my Male yellow. The pitures are terrible but they will do. You really can't see the black scales in the pics but I assure you they are there. Kind of like the black on your fish.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

If you breed non-red to non-red you should get 100% non-red. the brother and sister both carry two halfs of the non-red gene or they would be red so all the fry will get all non-red. If you breed the green to a non red you should get all red/green multicolors. breeding canbodian into your yellows should help clean up the black since cambodian limits the amount of black. It MIGHT make them paler, but by careful crossing you can produce nice buttery yellows. 


RC


----------

